# Best Species for Breeding



## cjelley (May 5, 2011)

Hi everyone I am new here and I plan on purchasing a breeding pair of frogs at frog day on the 14th. 

I currently have an 18x18x18 zoomed enclosure that I am setting up and will have ready by the 14th. 

I do not have a budget on the frogs I plan on purchasing. I do want to start breeding many different species once I get the basics down, since I have come to notice the lack of dart frogs for sale on long island. What do you recommend I start off with?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Azureus, Standard Leucomelas, Green and Black Auratus, and Imitators all seem to be pretty common starter frogs for people and easy to breed. I personally have only dealt with Leucs and Azureus and they do not require any extensive work to get them breeding. Tincs in general do not seem hard to get breeding with a few exceptions of rarer Tincs that tend to be seasonal breeders. You should be able to find the ones I listed at any Reptile Show you go to.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Like stated before all those are good breeding frogs. Leucs can be seasonal, but right now mine are laying eggs ever 5 or so days. Most tincs breed very well also.


----------



## cjelley (May 5, 2011)

Would you recommend that I try to buy a proven breeding pair? 

Or are there other options I can go ahead and try to get myself a breeding pair?


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Get a breeding pair if you have no budget. But it is also mice to raise up frogs from Juvies all the way to a breeding pair. You are just not guaranteed to get a breeding pair out of them. I would get a breeding pair if you can. I started with juvies but became impatient with waiting to figure out the sexes of the frogs so I started buying adult frogs and pairs.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Are you planning on buying some frogs just so you can breed them for profit?


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I would recommend Leucs as well sometimes its hard to stop breeding them. 
If you can find a proven pair definatly go with it. Sometimes sexed pairs take abit of time.


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

Mitch said:


> Are you planning on buying some frogs just so you can breed them for profit?


I'm pretty sure I know were you are going with this..if I'm correct, I totally agree with you.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

It sounds like everyone is afraid to say this..so here it goes. If these are your first darts you should probably start off with some juvies. All of the species mentioned would be a good choice. Get to learn more about the frogs and their care before venturing into breeding. By the time they grow up and mature enough for breeding you should be ready to do that. Walk before you run.


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

*Fruit fly cultures*

Someone gave me some advice before I got started...to spend about 6 weeks "practicing" fruit-fly culturing. I was eternally grateful for that. My frogs may have starved during that time period.

This may not sound like much fun, but I'd get that down first. A breeding pair of frogs, especially, will eat a lot. If for no other reason than running out of fruit flies will stop most breeding behaviors. You could be waiting weeks, or months, for the female to start again.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Fruit fly cultures*

Hello Chris

How long have you been researching dart frogs? Do you have fly cultures on hand? Macrofauna(springs/isopods) cultures on hand to seed the vivarium? 

What have you done to prepare for the frogs? Is the viv gonna be built before hand or while you quarantine? Are you gonna quarantine the frogs? 

I won't say your in it for the money since I don't know, you could be? But first and foremost I would hate to see frogs get bought no matter the price if your not prepared and have some basics down. Not only will it be a waste of money, but the possible death of some precious frogs.

I know I spent 4 months reading and researching, talking to people that I trust in the hobby getting advice and answers to questions. Getting a good base of knowledge about darts, plants, macrofauna will help get you on the right foot from the beginning.

Not saying you haven't done all of that either, but being new and asking right off the bat about breeding can and does raise some suspicions here.....Hope what ever you do is successful.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Mitch said:


> Are you planning on buying some frogs just so you can breed them for profit?


If this is the case, I bet he'll burn out before he can really make any actual profit... This is what I thought when I read his post as well.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Lets not drive him out with accusations of stuff we don't know about...


----------



## cjelley (May 5, 2011)

Hi everyone I'm sorry I took so long to get back to the original question. 

Do I plan on breeding them for profit?

No, me and my girlfriend have been going around to almost every pet store on long island, looking for dart frogs. 

I plan on getting to know a lot about them prior to breeding. But due to the lack of dart frogs on long island, unless there is a store that I missed...

I would be interested in raising the frogs and selling them for cheap prices. I can not imagine there being a lot of money to be made here but I get so disappointed that we have no good pet stores on long island.

Out of all the stores, reptile bobs had 2 dart frogs and country critters had tanks setup but no frogs. Very disappointing. I am in it for my own personal collection of dart frogs and hopefully breed them to help people on long island have a good source for cheap captive bred frogs.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

There are a ton of froggers in NYC, you should get your first frogs from a hobbyist that doesn't mind doing a little coaching as well. Good luck.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi cjelly,

I am in Staten Island and have a pretty large dart frog collection. You're always welcome to stop by and see which species you like best.

I would also HIGHLY recommend coming-in to Staten Island this weekend (the 14Th) to see Frog Day. There will be many vendors there and many, many frogs to see and buy. It doesn't come our way very often, so it shouldn't be missed.

Good luck in the hobby, Richard.



cjelley said:


> Hi everyone I'm sorry I took so long to get back to the original question.
> 
> Do I plan on breeding them for profit?
> 
> ...


----------

